# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  "Highland Strands" cd by Kevin Macleod

## kmmando

I have recently completed and release my 4th solo cd, entitled "Highland Strands". It features accompaniment by luminaries and great friends of the Scottish and Irish traditional music world: Luke Plumb (Shooglenifty) on bouzouki & mandolins, Alec Finn (De Danann) on bouzouki & guitar, John Martin (fiddles) and Phil Smillie (flute & whistle) of the Tannahill Weavers, Matheu Watson on guitar and Tim Jones on mandolin.

It features performances of Scottish marches, reels, & retreats from the ancient repertoire of the great Highland bagpipe, jigs, waltzes, and airs from Ireland and America and new tunes by Ian Hardie, Andy Statman, Freeland Barbour, Ali 'Beag' MacLeod, Maurice Lennon, Bill Hart and Allan MacDonald. 

If anyone is interested in a copy, initially just pm me and I'll pass on an email contact/paypal route, as my "get in touch" part of my website is not working right now. You can download as well via iTunes, and there is a highlight about it all on the front page of mandolincafe here as well - many thanks to Scott for doing this! As I have no record company support, it is amazing to get such support within the mandolincafe. Thanks!

There are some tracks here in this short film to let you hear the style of music.













And my website is www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

and facebook

https://www.facebook.com/kevinhjmacleod

many thanks! Kevin Macleod

----------

bruce.b, 

Carl Robin, 

Fretless, 

Jim Nollman, 

Loretta Callahan, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Pabbay, 

Pete Jenner, 

Rick Schneider

----------


## kmmando

The website contact ought to be working now, I hope!  thanks Kevin

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice tunes, Kevin. I was just wondering if you will make it available on emusic.com like your other CDs.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Jim it is released on iTunes, if you search for me or the cd title, you can download it there. Let me know if you have difficulty, or you can get a proper cd with booklet with lots of tune details and background. many thanks for your interest, there is a link on the front page of the café at the moment with all the links.

best wishes  Kevin

----------


## Niall Anderson

Kevin has done a great job putting the CD together - a great mix of tunes and a real "how-to" lesson in playing Scottish music on mandolin-family instruments. Highly recommended for the CD collections of all us Scottish music enthusiasts.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Jim Garber

I have a subscription to emusic and I thought since your other CDs were there, that I could get it there. If not, I will download from itunes or get a proper CD. BTW if you download the whole CD on iTunes it comes with a pdf booklet.

----------

kmmando

----------


## mickmando

Kevin ,congratulations on the CD. I have just downloaded it from iTunes and am really enthused by it.
I have been trying unsuccessfully for awhile to get notation / tab for Donal Lunny's Fairfield Mirage . Could you give me any idea where I could get a copy. I would be willing to pay, as I think all composers should get their royalties and I don't want to infringe any copywrite.

Again well done to you and your group of musicians.

----------

kmmando

----------


## zoukboy

> I have been trying unsuccessfully for awhile to get notation / tab for Donal Lunny's Fairfield Mirage.


Not wanting to hijack Kevin's thread:  http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...61#post1312161

----------

kmmando

----------


## zoukboy

> I have recently completed and release my 4th solo cd, entitled "Highland Strands".



Congratulations, Kevin. A new CD by you is always great news!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Mike Anderson

Kevin, this is great news, I've been looking forward to this. It's downloading on iTunes right now - but then I realized I ought to have used PayPal as you'd get paid immediately!  :Redface:  Will try to keep that in mind.

Really great that a PDF of the liner notes is included, what a nice bonus! Congrats, will get to listening right away.

----------

kmmando

----------


## DougC

Very nice music there. It is really beautiful and and pleasant and at such a nice tempo. I could listen to the whole CD over and over. And that is not an easy thing to do, to make such an even tone and mood throughout. Hat's off to you sailors over there!

----------


## kmmando

Thank you all, it is encouraging to get such feedback. I don't have score for Fairfield Mirage, I just absorbed a version off the old "Gathering" LP I still have. Not sure where it can be sourced.

many thanks again

Kevin

----------


## Bertram Henze

Loaded mine from iTunes yesterday. Excellent. Goes well with a dram.

Subsequently I found out that my CD burner apparently shared the fate of several devices in the house which got damaged from the EMP of a nearby lightning bolt 3 weeks ago (none was plugged in at the time), so it will be a few days yet until I can have the CD comfort me while driving (that's what the dram can't do).

----------


## foldedpath

Hi Kevin, I just ordered the CD from Amazon, where it was sold by "Birnam CD Ltd" and I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## kmmando

Thanks, Foldedpath, I hope it arrives safely! 

The track titles are now in a database so anyone ripping the cd into iTunes will very soon pick up the titles. So many wee fiddly things to fix nowadays when you make a cd yourself!

----------


## rjb

My CD of Highland Strands arrived in the post this morning and as others have already mentioned it's great, sounds excellent, nice tunes beautifully played.

If anyone isn't familiar with Kevin's other albums I would definitely recommend checking them out.

Richard

----------

Niall Anderson

----------


## kmmando

Thanks, Richard, good to hear it arrived! Best wishes, Kevin

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Wonderful CD by Kevin, played it a few times now, stellar line up and a great mix of Waltzs, Marches, Reels & Jigs. 'The Scottish Horse Marches' has become a firm favourite as has the stirringly titled 'The Island Dentist's Jigs'!  A beautifully balanced album, great production and a must have for all Scottish music fans by a master of the art.........

----------


## Mike Anderson

Agreed, this really is wonderful.

----------


## kmmando

You can hear a track on Gaelic radio here at 1hr 22 for a few days

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04cpkh4

John MaColl's Farewell to the Scottish Horse with Alec Finn and Luke Plumb.

many thanks indeed for the kind remarks.

best, Kevin

www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

----------


## donaidh

Just to add that "Highland Stands" had the honour of being Album of the Week on another Gaelic radio show here in Scotland last week. 
The programme is "Caithream Ciuil" and it's a very popular afternoon music show, and they played one track each day from Monday 28 July till Friday. Most of the programmes are still available on the i-player (but think this is UK only!) Here's a link to the first one. The album of the week slot is around the 1 hour 15 mark each day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04c3378

I should mention that the presenter was particularly enthused about your cd Kevin! It received high praise each day, the only problem being that the presenter found it incredibly hard to narrow down which track to select each day - so a nice problem to have!

Personally I've been listening to the cd a lot over the last week or so and it's just a fantastic selection of tracks. Brilliant mix of traditional and new tunes, beautifully played and a fantastic overall sound!

Donaidh

----------


## kmmando

Good to hear from you Donaidh, and its very pleasing to hear this all. Thanks! Hope to get a tune with you and Murdo soon.
moran taing, Kevin

----------


## ardbeg

Fantastic CD from start to finish. Great choice of tunes and a stellar line up obviously enjoying playing music together.

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

Great to see the positive comments for the new CD - knowing some of the hard work that's gone into it - it's particularly good to see the appreciation.

Really enjoying the waltzes and their musicality - and Am Bata Uaine reminds me of the film work you got involved in last year.  Any news of how this is coming along?

All the best - good to see you this week.

Tim

----------


## kmmando

Thanks Tim and I look forward to your first solo release! The waltzes are composed by the legendary Andy Statman, off his superb Old Brooklyn cd, and a tune by my great friend and musical associate Freeland Barbour, of The Occasionals.com. He is about to produce an amazing collection of all his hunrdeds of tunes, with fabulous colour photography by Cailean Maclean, Robin Gillanders and others, sometime in the near future.

The film is entitled "Slow West", the debut film by my cousin's talented BAFTA award winning son John Maclean, which stars a certain Michael Fassbender amongst other luminaries, and a musical input, not yet on the cutting room floor I think, though there's time yet, from accordionist Ali Beag MacLeod, trumpist Will Maclean and myself on mandolin. Can't release any images yet, but got one or two good ones of a late 19th century West Highland ceilidh house trio, possibly the original "Peaty Bottom Boys". Watch this space!

http://www.themoviedb.org/movie/223485-slow-west

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

"First solo release"!!? - that would be a serious commitment given the work and effort involved - there's a few big steps between being able to put a few notes together and producing a recording that folks want to listen to - methinks you're underplaying your achievement here.

Good to hear the film is moving ahead and it would be the poorer for not including Ali, Will and yourself in it - all the best there.

Tim

----------

kmmando

----------


## foldedpath

Hi Kevin, just received the CD today. It arrived safely, halfway around the planet here to the Pacific Northwest. 

Lovely music, and great arrangements with the other instruments!

My fiddler S.O. and I play the first part of track 6 - "Fingals Weeping," known around here in the 'trad Diaspora as "Fingal's Cave." I've also heard it played in the local Scottish/Irish session, usually as a prelude to a strathspey/reel set. A majestic tune, and that's a great arrangement (my fiddler S.O. says so, too). The other Scottish tunes are new to me, and I'm looking forward to learning a few.

For anyone on the fence about ordering, I'd recommend the CD version. Aside from uncompressed audio, it comes with a booklet with background info on the tunes. This is something we're gradually losing in the modern era of MP3 downloads -- all that extra information with valuable info on the tunes, the creative process, the artists involved, and so on. The music stands on its own merits, but for anyone interested in the deep background of a traditional style like this, the additional information is important.

Great job, Kevin! With some experience in producing CD projects for others, I know how much work a project like this is.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Good to hear it arrived safely, the miracles of the old fashioned ways! Many thanks indeed, it's pleasing to know that you appreciate the work.

Here's a few selected snaps and films off my website, just for interest.

http://www.kevinmacleod.co.uk/gallery

http://www.kevinmacleod.co.uk/films

----------


## kmmando

Great radio show on the web here - Track 2 is off "Highland Strands" if you want to hear a taster - Luke Plumb making sublime bouzouki grooves on Quee MacArthur's Peter Daffy Australian made bouzouki. Groovy guy, Mr Plumb.

http://podcast.canstream.co.uk/celti...t=Planet+Waves

----------


## kmmando

A first, and favourable review from Rod Stradling, the fine English melodeonist

Highland Strands 

BEAGCD003 

1. The Fiddling Solicitor's reels;  2. Am Bata Uaine (The Green Boat);  3. David Glen's old pipe reels;  4. The Belltable waltz set;  5. Black Mount Forest marches;  6. Barbour and Beag's jigs;  7. Fingal's Weeping;  8. John MacColl's march set;  9. The Scottish Horse marches;  10. The Opera reel set;  11. Memories of Tucker;  12. Seaforth set;  13. The Island Dentist's jigs;  14. The Jacobite Queen. 
 Kevin Macleod plays Scottish traditional music on mandolin, bouzouki, cittern and resonator tenor guitar in a band called The Occasionals.  He is accompanied here on his 4th solo recording by longstanding friends Luke Plumb (Shooglenifty) on bouzouki & mandolin, Alec Finn (De Danann) on bouzouki, fiddler John Martin (Ossian, Easy Club, Tannahill Weavers), guitarist Matheu Watson, mandolinist Tim Jones & flautist Phil Smillie (Tannahill Weavers). 
When one finds a 'solo' CD with a whole list of famous friends, the result can often be a rather flashy band.  Mercifully, that's not the case here - just a lot of very high quality accompaniments, rarely by more than two people, which never distract from Mr Macleod's superb playing.  Mercifully again, he's a dance musician, so the emphasis is on the music and not on the man - again, something of a rarity when the man in question is so technically accomplished. 

If Kevin Macleod's playing is new to you (it was to me), then here's a taster: from track 1, Whiskey Before Breakfast.  Despite the CD's subtitle 'Scottish Traditional Music on Mandolin ...', I think this is actually a Canadian tune!  The selection of tunes is quite varied, although reels do predominate.  I've never entirely understood why, in the case of dance musicians.  Back in the early-fifties, callers always asked for "jigs or reels" for the Irish/Scots/American repertoire of dances then required.  These tempi were ideal for the 'walking about' style of dancing then being done - and polkas were generally a bit too energetic!  Since humans have two legs, most British dance styles (except waltzes) are in 2s, 4s or 8s, and I've always thought that polkas and hornpipes are much more fun to play than reels - unless you want to impress listeners, which dance musicians are seldom much interested in doing. 

Here we get (as well as the reels) a good number of 'marches' - although I would have though that many of these were strathspeys, hornpipes, polkas or barndances, rather than true marches ... but I guess Scottish dance styles are somewhat different to English ones.  Here's a nice example from track 5, The Duke of Roxburghe's Farwell to the Black Mount Forest. 

This is an altogether lovely CD which, I'm pleased to say, I can find nothing to comment adversely about ... another rarity!  You can buy it from: www.kevinmacleod.co.uk 

Rod Stradling - 5.8.14

----------


## kmmando

http://www.folkwords.com/latestreviews_91690.html

Certain things are as constant as the sunrise, the enduring attraction of lovingly-delivered Scottish traditional music is one of them. ‘Highland Strands’ from Kevin Macleod (plus a few good friends) is a fine example, played by musicians rightly classed as masters of their art. The relaxed and easy way they deliver the mix of music on this album belies the dexterity and skill that clearly goes into its creation.

The album takes a wide-spanning turn through a selection of reels, waltzes, jigs and marches, and along the way covers some of the best traditional music and includes influences from Scotland, Ireland and America. Ancient music rubs shoulders with newer tunes and the fusion is seamless. Hardly surprising, when you consider the artists involved and performance pedigrees that include Shooglenifty, De Danann, Ossian and Tannahill Weavers.

With Kevin playing mandolin, bouzouki, cittern and tenor guitars, are Luke Plumb (bouzouki, mandolin, tenor guitar) Alec Finn (bouzouki, guitar) John Martin (fiddle) Matheu Watson (guitar) Tim Jones (mandolin) and Phil Smillie (flute, whistle).

Music like this is ceaselessly uplifting – listen to ‘Highland Strands’ - I’m certain you’ll agree.

Reviewer: Dan Holland

----------


## Mike Anderson

For my part, I'm so happy with Kevin's music (and Ali's, Alec's, Luke's and the other great collaborators) that I just added his "Dorney Rock" and "Braes of Badentarbat" to my recent purchases of "Polbain To Oranmore" and "Highland Strands". Can't get too much of this kind of thing!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Good stuff Mike, they are different but hopefully you'll enjoy them too I appreciate your support greatly! 

best from Scotland
Kevin

www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

----------


## kmmando

http://www.nigelgatherer.com/forum/s...d.php?tid=1119

----------


## derbex

Hi Kevin,

just listening to you on the Folk Show on Radio 2 with 'The Fiddling Solicitor's Reels'

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Oh, that's good to hear, it's pretty hard getting on that show, given how little airplay folk music has on the Beeb. thanks for mentioning that, cheers, Kevin

www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

----------


## kmmando

here it is for a few more days ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04cpgkl

----------


## Mike Anderson

> Good stuff Mike, they are different but hopefully you'll enjoy them too I appreciate your support greatly! 
> 
> best from Scotland
> Kevin
> 
> www.kevinmacleod.co.uk


Yes, I know there's going to be great depth and breadth in all of these, a lot of variety! I am a huge button box fan too, so of course I had to have "Badentarbat".  :Smile:

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Just for you, Mike. Ali Beag MacLeod in action!

----------


## ardbeg

Today's (17th August) Scotsman has a glowing and much deserved review of Highland Strands. I was actually listening to it while reading the newspaper ! Great stuff.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Mike Anderson

> Just for you, Mike. Ali Beag MacLeod in action!


Darn it, I get a "Sorry, video does not exist" screen. Is it one of the ones at your website? I can go find it there...

EDIT: oh, it shows up after I posted that.  :Redface:  Thanks Kevin!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando



----------


## kmmando

we did a fun gig at the Edinburgh Festival Fringe last week, and did a couple of the tracks off the cd, here they are for interest?

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

Great to see such a good review in the Scotsman from Jim Gilchrist - not that often you see 4 stars - and although the text is more eloquent the impact of a top ranking is well deserved.

Thanks for the videos too - looking forward to seeing Christine tomorrow.

Tim

----------

kmmando

----------


## Mike Anderson

> we did a fun gig at the Edinburgh Festival Fringe last week, and did a couple of the tracks off the cd, here they are for interest?


Fantastic, thanks Kevin. Makes me want to emigrate!  :Smile:

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## SlowFingers

Really enjoying this album. Just picked it up today. Very nice!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Hi Fender Robert, thanks a million for your reaction - it means a great deal to me that folk might enjoy the cd.

all the best from Scotland!

Kevin

----------


## kmmando

From the great Scottish folk music magazine "The Living Tradition" magazine. Thanks to the editors for re-posting this.

KEVIN MACLEOD
Highland Strands
Private Label  BEAGCD003

This is the fourth solo album by this esteemed member of The Occasionals (Scotland’s leading ceilidh band) and features most of the extended members of the mandolin and bouzouki family in various permutations, with regular co-conspirators including Luke Plumb from Shooglenifty, Alec Finn from De Danann and John Martin and Phil Smillie from Tannahill Weavers. Here we have 14 medleys of tunes, divided approximately equally between traditional and contemporary.

Six months in the making, it has all been worth it as the recording is probably one of the top albums I have heard this year. My particular favourites are the six tracks that feature John Martin on fiddle, as the interplay between him and Macleod is stunningly good. Luke Plumb is in fine fettle as he contributes to most tracks (bouzouki / mandolin / resonator mandolin). The appearance of some of the tunes is as much a tribute to Kevin Macleod’s research as to his own sensitive arrangements. Of the contemporary tunes, Dónal Lunny’s delightful Fairfield Mirage stands out as do Andy Statman’s Waltz For Mum and The Beltable Waltz by Maurice Lennon and Kieran Hanrahan of Stocktons Wing.

Some of the pipe tunes that have been reverse engineered for stringed instruments have taken own career path - and are none the worse for the experience. If Scottish and Irish tunes on mandolin, cittern, bouzouki and the like are down your street, you will love this. I’m now enthusiastically hunting down Macleod’s previous albums, as I am now a convert (mind you buying a bouzouki last year has helped steer me in this direction…).

Available direct from www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

Grem Devlin

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

What a fabulous review - I'm really pleased for you - terrific to read a piece that demonstrates a real appreciation and enthusiasm for the music.  Also good to read about how much the collaborative element came across to the reviewer - the CD is a very warm and friendly collection of tunes.

Well done you

Tim

----------


## mikeyes

Wow, what an album/CD!  I'll have to steal the whole set of tunes instead of just one or two  :Grin: 

Mike

----------


## kmmando

Thank you kindly Mike, I look forward to seeing some vids in good time.

----------


## kmmando

Kevin MacLeod Highland Strands (Beag)
Herald on Sunday 7 September 2014 

"Scottish traditional music on mandolin, fiddle, resonators, bouzouki, flute, cittern and guitar" runs the subtitle to this handsomely presented new album from one of Scottish traditional music's lesser-sung exponents.

It might also have proclaimed the presence, in spirit anyway, of the bagpipes because pipe music forms a large part of the repertoire, and MacLeod (who plays mandolins, bouzouki and various guitars) and his confreres do a fine job of conveying the essence and feel of pipe marches especially, alongside fiddle reels, song airs and other tune styles that form the nuts and bolts of the tradition. The opening tribute to MacLeod's late colleague in the Occasionals dance band, fiddler Ian Hardie, sets the tone of backroom session intimacy blended with care and fidelity as old friends, including Ossian and Easy Club fiddler John Martin and De Danann bouzouki stalwart Alec Finn, join younger acquaintances Luke Plumb and Matheu Watson in lively, characterful tune sets and a couple that a multi-tracked MacLeod handles splendidly alone.

Rob Adam

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Thank you kindly Mike, I look forward to seeing some vids in good time.


I'm not Mike, but I am gatecrashing this invitation here with my favourite tune from the CD  :Grin:

----------

derbex, 

kmmando, 

Loretta Callahan, 

Mike Anderson

----------


## kmmando

Nice one Bertram, it's is so good to know that folk appreciate Ian Hardie's tunes, which are available as free download pdfs here, including this tune.

http://www.ian-hardie.co.uk/scores.php

best wishes, Kevin

----------


## Bertram Henze

Thanks for the link, Kevin - I will use it for session giveaway sheets in case somebody's interested there.  :Smile:

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Waltzin' with Finn 'n Ryan!

----------

Mike Anderson

----------


## Bertram Henze

That black suit really suits you and goes well with a resonator instrument. That's what I call a holistic style concept.

----------


## kmmando

The resonator is not so hot with a kilt and sporran, Bertram!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> The resonator is not so hot with a kilt and sporran, Bertram!


 :Grin:  Figure that. Kind of like Braveheart in a Porsche.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Here's a tenor guitar duet version of "The Fiddling Solicitor's reels", the first track on "Highland Strands, performed with the superb fiddler Mike Vass at a recent concert celebrating the vibrant life of fiddler Ian Hardie, who died 2 years ago of cancer. It was a wonderful night for an amazing guy, sorely missed.

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

Great set - lovely live feel to it - Ian would have enjoyed that.

Thanks for sharing

Tim

----------


## kmmando

Here's an interview I gave recently on a local Scottish Borders radio station, chatting about my new cd "Highland Strands" - there's a track first then some chat with TD1s "Sunday Getherin's" Karin Ingram and so on .....

----------

Mike Anderson

----------


## kmmando

A 4* review of "Highland Strands" in the world music magazine Songlines - if you are interested it's available through me at the website link below.

----------


## kmmando

Phew, another review ... no bribes were paid!

KEVIN MACLEOD - Highland Strands
 Private Label BEAGCD003


 This is the fourth solo album by this esteemed member of The Occasionals (Scotland’s leading ceilidh band) and features most of the extended members of the mandolin and bouzouki family in various permutations, with regular co-conspirators including Luke Plumb from Shooglenifty, Alec Finn from De Danann and John Martin and Phil Smillie from Tannahill Weavers. Here we have 14 medleys of tunes, divided approximately equally between traditional and contemporary.

 Six months in the making, it has all been worth it as the recording is probably one of the top albums I have heard this year. My particular favourites are the six tracks that feature John Martin on fiddle, as the interplay between him and Macleod is stunningly good. Luke Plumb is in fine fettle as he contributes to most tracks (bouzouki / mandolin / resonator mandolin). The appearance of some of the tunes is as much a tribute to Kevin Macleod’s research as to his own sensitive arrangements. Of the contemporary tunes, Dónal Lunny’s delightful Fairfield Mirage stands out as do Andy Statman’s Waltz For Mum and The Beltable Waltz by Maurice Lennon and Kieran Hanrahan of Stocktons Wing.

 Some of the pipe tunes that have been reverse engineered for stringed instruments have taken their own career path - and are none the worse for the experience. If Scottish and Irish tunes on mandolin, cittern, bouzouki and the like are down your street, you will love this. I’m now enthusiastically hunting down Macleod’s previous albums, as I am now a convert (mind you buying a bouzouki last year has helped steer me in this direction…).

www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

 Grem Devlin

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Congratulations, Kevin!  I'm a little slow here  just bought some of the tunes from your new CD.  I'm really enjoying it.

Cheers,

L

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks Lorretta, that's very good of you to do so - I have no idea yet as to whether anything has been downloaded, it takes a while to filter through the e-ther! best wishes

Kevin

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## BBarton

Hi Kevin, Are you aware of any suppliers on this side of the pond (Canada, or USA) for your new CD (the hard copy)?  Cheers, Bruce

----------


## kmmando

Hi Bruce, I can easily send you one over direct, and signed too if you want - just go through my website and it works perfectly using the cart and paypal. Hope that helps?

----------


## kmmando

Toasting "Highland Strands" in Sandy bells with Alec Finn, a year on from the recording.

----------

Mike Anderson

----------


## kmmando

Toasting "Highland Strands" in Sandy bells with Alec Finn, a year on from the recording.

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## kmmando

Available now through my website

Kevin Macleod “Highland Strands” (42 mins)
**** Four Stars
Scots trad tunes on mandolin

Highland Strands is a rare beast: an atmospheric recording that captures something of the very best pub session. Macleod has enlisted a number of old friends for this, his fourth album, including Luke Plumb from Shooglenifty on bouzouki and mandolin, Alec Finn of De Danann on bouzouki and Tannahill Weavers very own John Martin on fiddle and Phil Smillie on flute along with the man himself on mandolin, bouzouki and cittern. The album comprises traditional tunes and some new sets by such stalwarts as Macleod himself, Ian Hardie and Ali ‘Beag’ MacLeod. And a rich mix it is too.

Opener ‘The Fiddling Solicitors Reels’, a fine set of tunes played with verve by Macleod, Martin and Finn sets the scene for the enjoyment to follow. ‘David Glen’s Old Pipe Reels’ is an invigorating set while ‘Fingal’s Weeping’ includes a beautifully soft flute accompaniment from Smillie. Immediately attractive for anyone interested in traditional Scottish Music, Highland Strands showcases the ample pleasures to be gained from good tunes played well. Macleod is a fine exponent of the mandolin and traditional Scottish music and there is much to delight on this new recording.  

A pure pleasure from the first notes.

Billy Rough Songlines Issue 104 October 2014

----------


## kmmando

A review in Scotland's Box and Fiddle Magazine, dedicated to the accordion and fiddle world in Scotland.

----------


## kmmando

Alec Finn in action recently.

Didn't get at title ....

----------

Bertram Henze, 

JH Murray, 

John Kelly, 

Mike Anderson

----------


## Mike Anderson

> Alec Finn in action recently.
> 
> Didn't get at title ....


It's *Marbha Luimní* aka the Lament For Limerick, and a lovely rendition at that.

----------


## kmmando

> It's *Marbha Luimní* aka the Lament For Limerick, and a lovely rendition at that.


Thanks, that's the name!

----------


## kmmando



----------


## Ron McMillan

Kevin - guess who's in Chiang Mai tonight? Nigel Richard. We'll drink a toast to your CD's success.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Ha! Say hello to Nigel, and get every second person in Thailand to buy a copy! Got loads more to sell!!!!
My cousin Danny O'Brien lives in Chiang Mai somewhere - a serious pool player and kick-boxing teacher!

best wishes, Kevin

----------


## kmmando



----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

Managed to get my scanner working again - so here's a better reproduction of yesterday's Scotland on Sunday review from Norman Chalmers.  

Good to hear you got home fine - thanks for the tune - always a treat - see you soon.

Tim

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks Tim, perhaps the reviews will bring in a few sales, who knows?

----------


## kmmando

Available direct from me and now in the USA from Elderly, here

http://elderly.com/recordings/items/BEAG-CD003.htm

and "Braes of Badentarbat" as well.

http://elderly.com/recordings/items/BEAG-CD002.htm

Great Christmas gifts?

----------


## Denman John

Which do you prefer ~ CD sale direct from you, or iTunes download?

Regards
John

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Well, John, as you can imagine, iTunes and Amazon take a hefty cut, leaving the artist with a pittance, whereas direct from me, I can make a few bucks towards trying to claw back the outlay to make it, so preferably from me via the website. And the artwork is much nicer too! 

regards from Scotland , Kevin

----------


## kmmando

Holding up the Irish Music Magazine Scottish charts at no 10!

SCOTLAND TOP 10
 1 King Creosote ~ From Scotland With Love ~ Domino
 2 Julie Fowlis ~ Gach Sgeul ~ Machair
 3 Dougie MacLean ~ Essential ~ Dunkeld
 4 James Yorkston ~ Cellardyke ~ Domino
 5 McGoldrick, McCusker and Doyle ~ Live ~ Self Released
 6 Adam Holmes ~ Heirs and Graces ~ Gogar
 7 Catriona McKay And Chris Stout ~ Seavaigers ~ Mckay Stout Music
 8 Blue Rose Code ~ Ballad Of Peckham Rye ~ Ronachan
 9 Iain Morrison ~ Haunted Bird ~ Peatfire
 10 Kevin MacLeod ~ Highland Strands ~ Beag
 Courtesy of CODA Music, Edinburgh, Scotland www.codamusic.co.uk

----------


## Gelsenbury

It's a wonderful CD, Kevin. Your mandolin playing evokes a spring of clear, fresh water. And the other instruments sound great too. The pipe marches are my favourites so far.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

> It's a wonderful CD, Kevin. Your mandolin playing evokes a spring of clear, fresh water. And the other instruments sound great too. The pipe marches are my favourites so far.


Thanks indeed, Gelsenbury, pipe marches are such fine tunes to play. 
slainte
Kevin

----------


## kmmando

.... and you can, of course go into iTunes online store where all the tracks on the new cd can be previewed, and tracks from my previous recordings are all available in digital download format. The full format hard copy cds can be got from me direct via my website listed below.

Just in time for Christmas, go on, treat your friends!

many thanks, Kevin

----------


## kmmando

Now available at Elderly Instruments, if you don't wish to go via my website, where I will autograph the cd if you ask me to.

http://elderly.com/recordings/items/BEAG-CD003.htm

and this one too, with the wonderful melodionist Ali Beag Macleod
http://elderly.com/recordings/items/BEAG-CD002.htm

----------


## kmmando

Anyone fancy this?

----------


## Teejay

Just caught up with this Kevin

Great fun to see one's name used in a sentence using the word supergroup - thank you so much for that - will treasure the moment - even though it's as well the contribution was kept short so as not to jeopardise the description  :Smile: 

Have a great birthday tomorrow

Tim

----------


## Denman John

I just ordered a copy for Elderly's, along with a few other goodies for Christmas.  Really looking forward to getting it and having a first listen to the full CD.  The videos here have been great so far!

Thanks Kevin!

----------


## kmmando

Thanks John, I just got the stock over to Elderly, so pleased it worked out for you. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did making it! Let me know what you think anyway. Glad you liked the vids, quite fun to make!

all the best from Scotland

Kevin

----------


## kmmando

http://elderly.com/highlights/mandolin.html

----------


## kmmando

Rob MacKillop But it is superb. A classic. People SHOULD buy it!

G. Doc Rossi Really nice work - I hope you're selling a ton of them!

still got some for sale - these guys seem to like it!

many thanks
Kevin

http://www.kevinmacleod.co.uk

----------


## Jim Nollman

Whiskey Before Breakfast is a Scottish tune. I didn't know that.

----------


## JH Murray

Whiskey before Breakfast is a Canadian tune written by the Metis fiddler Andy DeJarlis circa 1957. It's such a great song it's popular in Irish, Scottish, Bluegrass...

----------


## BBarton

'Just received Highland Strands today and actually sitting here listening to it right now -- nice stuff!!  Interesting bit of folklore about Whiskey Before Breakfast -- good to know, especially since it's played a lot around this part of Canada and usually credited as Irish.

----------


## JH Murray

DeJarlis appeared as a regular on Don Messer's Jubilee, which was a popular CBC music program. This helped promote the song across Canada and the northern USA.

----------


## Mike Anderson

> DeJarlis appeared as a regular on Don Messer's Jubilee, which was a popular CBC music program. This helped promote the song across Canada and the northern USA.


He is so respected there is an Irish standard fiddle tune called "Andy de Jarlis". I have a version by Altan on the album "Island Angel". Seems it was originally a Cape Breton tune, possibly by Jerry Holland.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## kmmando

Here's the top track off the cd as a download ..... with the legendary bouzouki player Alec Finn of De Danann and John Martin of the Tannahill Weavers/Ossian and The Easy Club

http://projects.scottishcultureonlin...kevin-macleod/

----------


## kmmando



----------


## kmmando

Got some stock to Elderly, after a previous shipment vanished into the postal ether, annoyingly.

Or direct from myself, autographed if you like, through my website.

http://www.elderly.com/recordings/items/BEAG-CD003.htm

----------


## kmmando

If anyone is around Edinburgh this Saturday afternoon, I am playing a wee gig in the Ross Bandstand at Princes Street Gardens with singer George Duff and fiddler Gavin Pennycook http://www.musicscotland.com/cd/Gavi...-GCPCD003.html

I will be playing a lot of mandolin and bouzouki at the gig, which is slanted towards the celebration of St Patrick. Come and say hello! 12-3-30

----------


## Niall Anderson

> If anyone is around Edinburgh this Saturday afternoon, I am playing a wee gig in the Ross Bandstand at Princes Street Gardens with singer George Duff and fiddler Gavin Pennycook


Is that a 12 noon start (read that as a date first of all!)?

----------


## kmmando

concert starts then, think we are on last 3ish? After Boys of the Lough!

----------


## Teejay

Hi Kevin

Sorry we can't be there - have a great time - weather forecast looks dry but cold - so dig out the thermals and the fingerless gloves!

All the best

Tim

----------

kmmando

----------


## John Kelly

Great to see they are keeping the best till last, Kevin.  Will think about you from cold, sunny Argyll!  maybe you could pre-heat the resonator and use it like one of those old-fashioned bed-warming pans?  :Wink:

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

John, it was so cold it was impossible to feel the plectrum in my fingers!

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Loretta Callahan, 

Mike Anderson, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## Niall Anderson

You managed to survive the experience, though, Kevin!

We reckon that we should start a petition to move St Patrick's Day to July, however.

----------


## John Kelly

That looks cold, even from the video!  One of those really raw Edinburgh days which we of course never get over here in the west in sunny Argyll.  You certainly had the children's feet going in the 2nd video.  Great combined sound, guys!

----------


## kmmando

Still got a few copies of "Highland Strands" available, if you fancy giving it a go?

Just check out the shop on my website ....

many thanks

Kevin

----------


## Claygate Pearmain

Well, I think this is only my first or second post here in the Cafe, so I don't know how much clout this endorsement will have. But I've grown quite fond of _Highland Strands_ in the few weeks since I ordered it from Kevin. It's a fine collection of tunes - old standards, new compositions, and more than a few you just plain won't have heard before. More importantly, they're played beautifully, by a bunch of fantastic musicians.

I've been very lucky recently, after a long dark spell in which I didn't even feel like playing or listening to anything at all, to have stumbled onto some really great music, from several different genres, made by people who not only play well but also clearly care deeply about what they're creating. This is one of those records.*

Plus, it features _two_ tunes by John MacColl, plus another named for him. Quod erat demonstrandum.

* Yes, I still call 'em records. It was recorded, wasn't it?  :Wink:

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks so much for those very kind remarks, Claygate. Its all the more heartwarming to know it helps when life gets rough, and, indeed the record was done during a tricky part of my own life, and I was overwhelmed by the support and help from the guys on the project. I'm thrilled you like it.

All the best, Kevin

----------


## BBarton

Claygate -- if you like the Highland Strands CD, you should look into Kevin's three earlier CDs. You would certainly like those too!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Might record this on a future album, a lovely tune.

----------

Bren, 

JH Murray, 

Mike Anderson

----------


## John Kelly

Not only a great tune, but think of the album cover you can get from your trip there!  Wonderful advert for relaxed, professional playing, Kevin.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks John, it was amazing to finally get there! 

Maybe the NTS would fund a recording?   nah....!!

----------

Bren

----------


## Bertram Henze

Kincraigie once again - this time with a strumstick to enhance its Transatlantic character. This is such a successful tune even in Irish sessions (nobody can play the melody, but everyone is rushing to play accompaniment).

----------


## kmmando

Christmas is coming! Grab yourself a few mandolin cds here!

http://www.kevinmacleod.co.uk/shop-discography

Help keep us poor starving musicians off the streets!

----------

